# Skyline on eBay. LHD. For Real???



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Read the description and see the pics. I am a little skeptical.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&category=6392&item=2474189752&rd=1#mainImage


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah if it is street legal the he should have a real vin number they would of asigned a vin number to the vehicle so I seriously doubt that it is street legal


----------



## igorkj (Apr 14, 2004)

speedy_240sx said:


> Yeah if it is street legal the he should have a real vin number they would of asigned a vin number to the vehicle so I seriously doubt that it is street legal



But Skyline Left-Hand Drive! ??? it exists? 
it comes only constructed with the guide to right?

what thoughts of this car?

Igor


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Its bullshit. Yeah, you can get a LHD kit for the Skyline, but IIRC, that particular Skyline is in Bahrain and you sure as hell ain't gonna get an R33 Skyline for $13,000. Besides, look at his VIN and engine description and the fact that his pics suck. Again, I think I recall seing this car associated with www.toprpm.com out of Bahrain, Quatar, or maybe its Kuwait. I think if you search there, you might find a lonk to this car.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Hahaha! I was right! TopRPM's website is down now, so what better time to try a scam?

http://www.automotiveforums.com/img/members/fakegtr

http://www.automotivehelper.com/topic3300.htm


----------



## igorkj (Apr 14, 2004)

scourge said:


> Hahaha! I was right! TopRPM's website is down now, so what better time to try a scam?
> 
> http://www.automotiveforums.com/img/members/fakegtr
> 
> http://www.automotivehelper.com/topic3300.htm






which motor it mounts this car?

it has mounted the steering of one Nissan 200Sx?

Hi igor


----------



## igorkj (Apr 14, 2004)

igorkj said:


> which motor it mounts this car?
> 
> it has mounted the steering of one Nissan 200Sx?
> 
> Hi igor



I have write to the owner of the Skyline of Ebay......

bringing back what has written to me...


not for sale..someone broke into my ebay account or ebay screwed up...i dont
have a car for sale


Hi bye igor


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

he says 5.0l v8. WTF?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The first clue could have been the palm trees... in MASSACHUSETTS???? lol

as stated above..2nd clue.. 5.0l v8


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

look at the VIN Number:11111111111111.. cant be real.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

IT very nice car i love to get one


----------



## V12_kimo (May 3, 2004)

*Dude Ur Wrong*

MAN BAHRAIN AND KUAIT ARE TTOOOOO SMALL TO HAVE A SKYLINE LIKE IN TOPRPM.COM SO DNT WRITE BULLSHIT CAUSE WWW.TOPRPM.COM IS FOR THE UNITED ARAB EMIRATES :dumbass: :loser:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

V12_kimo said:


> MAN BAHRAIN AND KUAIT ARE TTOOOOO SMALL TO HAVE A SKYLINE LIKE IN TOPRPM.COM SO DNT WRITE BULLSHIT CAUSE WWW.TOPRPM.COM IS FOR THE UNITED ARAB EMIRATES :dumbass: :loser:


Bahrain is too small to have a Skyline like that but it's big enough to hold a FIA Formula 1 event?


----------

